# Coding Pain with follow up healing fracture



## MedcodingSpecialist (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,

 Can anyone suggest the proper diagnosis coding for patient coming with pain following fracture and the result is healing fracture(eg.patella).


----------



## Chanke (Jan 15, 2010)

Code the pain, and then code orthopedic aftercare?


----------



## scooter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I would use the appropriate V54.1 code as the primary code. It does need a fifth digit.
You didn't say if it is an arm, leg, etc. But they are the codes i would use. You can use the original fracture dx code as your secondary diagnosis. But us the V54.1 code as the primary dx
Sue


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 18, 2010)

338.11 Acute pain due to trauma
or
338.21 Chronic pain due to trauma

followed by the appropriate V54.1x

You can't use the original fracture code as a secondary dx as suggested because that fracture has been reduced and no longer exists.


----------

